# small herbivores



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

what are some small herbivore fish ?

what are some small omnivore fish with a preferences leaning towards plants ?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Shrimp and Jordanella come to mind.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Mollies are surprisingly plant-oriented, or at least Mine were. They ate brown algae, and all the vegetables I tried.


----------

